# I am at a loss ....



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

I have the most wonderful, loving, happy, 2 year old Golden on the face of this earth who loves everyone and everything. HOWEVER, she is also obstinate,single minded, and has puppy ADD. Look a squirrel!! She is the first dog that I have that has absolutely no interest in treats and she goes absolutely hyper over toys and attention. 

I don't know where to go from here. I am getting closer and closer to getting either a choke or or electric collar. The problem is that I am disabled and she can pull me right off of my feet. Today I went down so hard I bruised my ribs (who knew that they would hurt so much). It wasn't really her fault but you see .... there was this leaf that was running from the wind.


----------



## valita (Apr 23, 2014)

Reba is like that at times. Some days she's perfect at walking and the next day she'llgrab the leash and chase everything


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Since she loves toys...can you use a squeaky toy (or just a squeaker, I have several around the house from various squeakectomies) as a substitute for a clicker in getting her attention?

You can carry a couple with you and work on "watch" with them or just squeak a toy every time she glances your direction to reward her. 

I once worked with a 90-year-man and his English pointer. The pointer was very polite but made it clear he thought the whole training thing was pretty boring and there wasn't a treat in the world he'd go for with any enthusiasm--I tried liver, hot dogs, smoked cheese, pupperoni, everything. Then on our second to last class I happened to pick up a squeaky toy and that was his number! 

You could try liver, though too?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

At risk of provoking vigorous dispute, you need a pronged collar and some professional education in how to use it. 

At almost 6 feet tall and way too close to 200 pounds, over a decade ago I had 2 beloved Goldens drag me face down across a park until others helped. I was very lucky to escape serious injury and so were they.

Afterwards I was horrified when a highly recommended trainer suggested the pronged collar, but after I tried it I realized that my dogs were perfectly behaved when wearing it and danced for joy when they heard its rattle.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Have you tried any of the no-pull harnesses or head halters?


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

GoldensGirl said:


> At risk of provoking vigorous dispute, you need a pronged collar and some *professional education* in how to use it.
> 
> At almost 6 feet tall and way too close to 200 pounds, over a decade ago I had 2 beloved Goldens drag me face down across a park until others helped. I was very lucky to escape serious injury and so were they.
> 
> ...


Professional education is the *key* with prong or e-collar.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

You have an adorable girl - what a great picture. As someone suggested, I would try a harness first before the prong.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Halti's or head collars are the only reason we can now have three dogs vs one, and enjoy sane walks.


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Have you tried any of the no-pull harnesses or head halters?


Yes .... she has both the head halter (which she responds better to but still ...) and she was wearing the no-pull harness when she pulled me off of my feet.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Yikes, poor you. Hope you're feeling better.

Do you have access to a trainer who can help you figure out the best solution?


----------



## Simply (May 14, 2014)

Are there any training classes around you or a trainer who can come to your place and work with her? 

Honestly if you've tried the gentle leader type and shes still pulling you to the point of bodily harm, a pronged collar might be a good next step...


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

Simply said:


> Are there any training classes around you or a trainer who can come to your place and work with her?
> 
> Honestly if you've tried the gentle leader type and shes still pulling you to the point of bodily harm, a pronged collar might be a good next step...


That's what I am afraid of. I so don't want to stifle her zest for life and she is very sensitive. I just can't take many more of these falls. At least I have health insurance now <G>. She is so contrite and checks on me when I am at her level.


----------



## ARBaumann (Dec 22, 2013)

Sounds like my Amber when she was that age too. I suggest finding a good positive reinforcement trainer in your area. Look up Zak George on Youtube, he's excellent at using toys as a reward for hyper dogs. I believe hyper dogs are the most trainable you just need to find what interests them that's all. 

Some dogs need to be taught to pay attention to you. "Look at me" is excellent for that. The more you teach your dog, the faster and better she will learn. Teach her tons to keep her busy and help to burn off some of that energy. 

Get a head collar. Use this video to get your dog to enjoy wearing it. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wakterNyUg

This will help you on walks. I personally would avoid metal or shock collars if you can. I'd rather find a less corrective manner. Remember it's not fair of you to ask her to chill out if she's not properly exercised often enough. Running around isn't enough she needs structure and rules to games like frisbee or fetch. When she's dead tired, then try to teach her to chill out. Set her up for success. Best of luck!


----------



## twillobee (Dec 30, 2013)

Sebastian is more interested in toys. I learned when he decides to plop his butt down on walks and not come to just pick up a stick for him to "play" with. Looks like leading a horse with a carrot...lol


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like a little impulse control training would help  I would suggest Its Yer Choice (many examples on the 'net) and similar. 

A prong _might_ work, but it sounds like a classic example of a golden who just has not yet learned impulse control. There are several online sites with classes and highly qualified instructors if you want to go that route (Susan Garrett 'Say Yes', Agility-U, Fenzi Sport Academy has just started a semester that includes 'Control that Crazy Canine'). There is a thread in the Competition training area that has thoughts and exercises from a few forum members that gives an example of some of the assignments given in an online Focus class ( http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...etition-all-sports/280337-course-journal.html) and taking these classes at a bronze/observer level is truly at a great price.


----------

